# Block



## nyyankees (May 12, 2009)

Anyone know the correct cpt code for infraclavicular block for post-op pain?

Thanks..


----------



## NIENAJADLY (May 12, 2009)

64415


----------



## nyyankees (May 12, 2009)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------

